# New - and just saying hello



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I found this link on the IVF Wales site and just wanted to say hi. My partner and I (I'm 39 and he's 3 are currently awaiting IVF + ICSI treatment at IVF Wales and it would be really good to hear about everyone's experiences.

I have been prescibed Clomid and am on day 4 today. No side effects as yet apart from insominia and very vivid dreams when I do manage to fall asleep.

Anyway I look forward to getting to know everyone.


Kitty


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Kitty, welcome to the board glad you found the link. The ladies here are all really friendly and helpful, so it is a lovely place to come and talk about your treatment or anything you need to get off your chest. 
Good luck with your clomid treatment   
Marie xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site kitty.Good luck with your treatment x


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks both for the welcome.

It's a Godsend to have somewhere to chat with people going through the same things. I'm trying to read lots of the posts on here and trying to get to grips with all the acronyms!!

Kitty


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

hi Kitty and welcome to Fertility Friends

All the girls on here are really friendly and will help you out  
Here is a link to a page on the Newbies and Introductions board, which explains the acronyms etc 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello and a big welcome to you Kitty.

You have come to the right place, the girls are fab with an invaluable source of support when going through treatment.

I hope clomid does the trick for you x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Kitty and welcome, best of luck with your treatment!


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Shelley,

Thank you for the link to the list of acronyms, it helps makes sense of everyone's history.

Cheers


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi and welcome kitty.

good luck with the clomid. 
everyone is very friendly and feel free to ask anything and join in with any threads.


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Hia Kitty and welcome im a new one only been on this site for about 2 wks 
it is a wonderful site the girls's are all very friendly and awilling 2 help in any way 
i have found a lot of imformation out on here so hope you will 2
good luck with your treatment hope everything goes really well for u x x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Kitty - welcome to FF - you'll LOVE this site - it is a Godsend!!

I've been on here for both of my cycles and the girls are all amazing and very very supportive.  Its good to talk to others in the same situation undergoing the same treatment and helps when you have hospital appts to know what sort of questions to ask etc.

Enjoy!

Jo xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Hi Kitty
Good luck with your treatment


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Kitty, 

Welcome to ff and good luck with your treatment

Jules x


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome Kitty, Everyone here is fab.
Best of luck with your treatmant xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome to the boards kitty and best of luck for your treatment


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi,

I just wanted to say thanks for all the warm welcomes   

Many thanks,

Kitty


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome Kitty, you will get loads of support on here. Check out all the links because there is always chat going on with us all within all the different subjects.  Good luck with your clomid, hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi Kitty 

just wanted to say hello   and good luck xx

Sam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome to ff kitty


----------

